# Heat Transfer Rhinestones - Looking for recommendation on place to purchase



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, I have purchased rhinestones on a sheet from coastal business but not sure if there are other places to buy more colors at a decent price and also looking for pre made designs as well I can transfer. I am concerned when searching as many say they are made in Korea and I am not sure if that is an issue or not with them being either not high quality or lead poison reasons. Not sure if those are even valid concerns or not but need to worry about them. 

Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have used quite a few of these transfers for bridal parties. I and my customers were happy with the outcome. I wasn't sure at first, about buying sight unseen. Hppy with the result. Kim,the owner, is great to deal with. I'm not sure what designs your'e looking for but,I hope this helps
Mike

p.s. I tried to put a link but, it did not work. Search E-bay - iron on bling


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

For pre-designed graphics in rhinestones, check out Welcome to ZBSL Designs. They have some great designs. Some of which have been done for some movie stars.

The only other companies that I know that sell rhinestones are Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source, Large Format Printing, Dye Sublimation, Inkjet, Solvent, Engraving & Cutters and Dalco Home Page. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

mrtoad, I have thrown away all packaging from rhinestone transfers so no physical address. I searched E-bay for iron on bling, the vendor is kimh4600 her e-mail is [email protected].
Mike


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, Mrtoad all crystals I think are containing lead, however you can get a glass korean that is classified in the rhinestone catagory,, they don't have the brilliant sparkle that swarovski or preciosa crystals have but they aren't bad, I would suggest looking at zbsl designs,, also if you are looking at building a inventory I would suggest buying a color card also,, it will help on designs...

Hope this helps

R.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anybody ever purchased from this company and if so were you happy with them: Place Rhinestone Order

Thanks very much,
Mike


----------

